# Brock Lesnar?



## Jason (Jun 5, 2007)

Anyone see his MMA debut? He fucking beat the shit out of the korean dude he fought. 6'2 262lbs. That is a big dude. First time I have seen someone tap due to punches


----------



## MetalMike (Jun 5, 2007)

What ever happened to him playing football? He's a beast.


----------



## Regor (Jun 6, 2007)

If that's the first time you've ever seen someone tap due to punches, you haven't seen many fights (Or at least not as many as I have  ).

That was a weak ass fight IMO. He shot on the guy, superbly passed his guard, I'll give him that. But then all he did was punch the guy a few times. That tap out due to punches was lame. His opponent was scared of him, that's all. Cuz those punches didn't have much behind him. The way he was holding Brock high up like that takes away any ability for Brock to really wind up and get some power behind his punches.

I give that fight a 2 out of 10. Glad I didn't order the PPV (Thanks YouTube!!)


----------



## Rick (Jun 6, 2007)

Well, doing better than Johnnie Morton.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jun 6, 2007)

That's not the guy Brock was supposed to fight. His original opponent was Choi Hong-man, who is 7'2' and weighs 362lbs.


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Jun 6, 2007)

the punches didn't have his full force, but, well, the guy is a giant, at 262 of muscle...... it probably wont take much effort from him to make a dent in the head.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jun 6, 2007)

yea, i'v seen lots of guys tap due to punches, we can see how he does when they put him up against someone who knows how to fight


----------



## Jason (Jun 6, 2007)

Oogadee Boogadee said:


> the punches didn't have his full force, but, well, the guy is a giant, at 262 of muscle...... it probably wont take much effort from him to make a dent in the head.


----------



## Regor (Jun 6, 2007)

garcia3441 said:


> That's not the guy Brock was supposed to fight. His original opponent was Choi Hong-man, who is 7'2' and weighs 362lbs.



Really? I didn't know that. So what the hell happened to the guy he was supposed to fight?


----------



## Michael (Jun 6, 2007)

Whatever happened to him being in the WWE?


----------



## garcia3441 (Jun 6, 2007)

Regor said:


> Really? I didn't know that. So what the hell happened to the guy he was supposed to fight?



From Wikipedia:



> Reportedly due to medical reasons, Choi was denied his California fighter's license on May 23, 2007.


----------



## Jason (Jun 9, 2007)

Michael said:


> Whatever happened to him being in the WWE?



He quit a few years ago.. He tried to pursue being a pro nfl football player.


----------



## the.godfather (Jun 17, 2007)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> we can see how he does when they put him up against someone who knows how to fight



Now that I wanna see.  

A real test for him would be good to see. But I suppose they might ease him into it gradually, like they do in boxing. They aint gonna put him in the ring with the best straight away.


----------



## noodles (Jun 18, 2007)

the.godfather said:


> A real test for him would be good to see. But I suppose they might ease him into it gradually, like they do in boxing. They aint gonna put him in the ring with the best straight away.





He'll get waxed if they throw him up against a Randy Couture. Brock absolutely would not see it coming. Straight wrestler/boxers usually don't get very far in MMA.


----------



## Regor (Jun 18, 2007)

Unless they learn how to adapt to MMA.

_see also_ Matt Hughes


----------



## GH0STrider (Jun 18, 2007)

262? that's pretty funny. When he was in the wwe they listed him at 290. So either brock lost 28 pounds or the wwe is full of even more shit than i originally believed.

anyone got the youtube link?


----------



## noodles (Jun 18, 2007)

Regor said:


> Unless they learn how to adapt to MMA.
> 
> _see also_ Matt Hughes



Well, yes, there are exceptions. For the most part, however, the wrestlers that adapt are the ones that go onto study different fighting styles to make themselves more balanced fighters.


----------



## noodles (Jun 18, 2007)

GH0STrider said:


> 262? that's pretty funny. When he was in the wwe they listed him at 290. So either brock lost 28 pounds or the wwe is full of even more shit than i originally believed.



Dude, WWE has *always* inflated the height/weight statistics of its performers.


----------



## GH0STrider (Jun 18, 2007)

noodles said:


> Dude, WWE has *always* inflated the height/weight statistics of its performers.



Well obviously. But 30 pounds is a lot to bullshit.


----------



## Blexican (Jun 18, 2007)

Brock Lesnar always scared the crap out of me...I'd love to see one of his fights someday.


----------



## Regor (Jun 18, 2007)

GH0STrider said:


> Well obviously. But 30 pounds is a lot to bullshit.



_see also_ The Big Show (He's not 500lbs)


----------



## thor von clemson (Jun 18, 2007)

Brock Lesnar came to my high school when I was a junior with a few other WWE wrestlers at the time. I cant remember if he grew up here in MN but he wrestled at the U of M and he knew someone who was a friend of the football coach at our school and they came in for some motivational stuff. The guy is an absolute SASQUATCH. We tried for quite a while to find his neck and we simply could not located it amongts his shoulder muscles.


----------



## GH0STrider (Jun 18, 2007)

Regor said:


> _see also_ The Big Show (He's not 500lbs)



Dude. Have you ever gone to a wwe event and seen the big show in person? that motherfucker is a legit 500 pounds. Not only is he tall as fuck( close to 7 feet I'm guesing) but he is really out of shape these days. I would be suprised if the wwe actually lowered his weight to save him the embarasment.


----------



## noodles (Jun 19, 2007)

GH0STrider said:


> Dude. Have you ever gone to a wwe event and seen the big show in person? that motherfucker is a legit 500 pounds. Not only is he tall as fuck( close to 7 feet I'm guesing) but he is really out of shape these days. I would be suprised if the wwe actually lowered his weight to save him the embarasment.



Yes, I have. He's not 500lbs and he's not 7' tall. 500 is a nice round number, which is why they bill him at that.

He's actually about the same size as one of the security guys at a club we play:


----------



## Makelele (Jun 19, 2007)

The Big Show is at least really close to 7 feet in length.


He's a lot taller than Conan O'Brien at least, and Conan isn't a short guy either (6'4.5"). It also says there on Wikipedia that the Big Show was 6'11" when he was 19 so he isn't that far from 7'.

Paul Wight - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## GH0STrider (Jun 19, 2007)

the big show is easily 500 pounds or damn close to it. He is tall, used to be very muscular, and now is covered with a fine layer of excess fat. Put that together and you have close to 500 pounds.


----------



## ohio_eric (Jun 19, 2007)

Until someone is measured accurately it's hard to say how tall someone really is. Lots of football players shrink a lot when they get measured by pro scouts. So who said the Paul Wight was 6'11"? Lots of people think they are taller than they really are. 

Here's some fun with numbers. 

Brock Lesnar in the WWE was listed at 6'4" 295 lbs
In the NFL he was listed at 6'3" 286 lbs.
In MMA he's now listed at 6'2" 262 lbs.


----------



## GH0STrider (Jun 19, 2007)

actually I believe the wwe claimed he was 6'2". My little brother used to have a subscription back in the day when brock was there and I remember reading it there.


----------



## Jason (Jun 19, 2007)

The big show paul wight has a pituitary gland problem. In order to stop him from growing taller and eventually leading to his death they had to stop it..but in turn extremely slowned down his metabolism. He used to be ALOT slimmer so it's not because he is some fat slob.. FWIW


----------



## GH0STrider (Jun 19, 2007)

It's sad that you know that.  

that makes perfect sense. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## the.godfather (Jun 29, 2007)

noodles said:


> He'll get waxed if they throw him up against a Randy Couture. Brock absolutely would not see it coming. Straight wrestler/boxers usually don't get very far in MMA.



Definitely.
Randy Couture would absolutely rip Brock into shreds. Randy would just choke the hell out of him before Brock even knew what he was doing. It would be embarrasing. 



This is a great vid of Randy giving a choke hold to a woman on Playhouse TV. Don't worry, she volunteered for it. Being the crazy fool she is.


----------

